# Any have BFN on 10dpt, 4 days spotting and BFP?



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,

I started spotting on Thursday night and did a negative test on Fri.

I've had cramps and spotting (brown and light) ever since (now Sat).

Anyone have this and still get a BFP?

OTD is Monday and I'm just looking for some hope  

Any experiences gratefully received. 

Beeley x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Beeley,

Don't really have an answer but didn't want to read without replying.

All I can say is I've never had any spotting and had a BFN last time, this time I just have my usual AF pains but again no spotting, kind of thinking it's all over for me  

I'm sure spotting is very common in ladies who've gone on to get a BFP.

Fingers crossed for you        

Good luck,

Miki
x


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Beeley,

I am in exactly the same position as you to the day!!  I haven't done an HPT but have a HCG blood test on Mon. Thurs I started with brown discharge and have had a tiny amount of spotting ever since. I had the most horrendous cramps this afternoon too and was convinced I would see AF when I went to the loo. I can't offer a story of a good outcome as I have never been pg, even after 6 tx. However, appart from AF showing in full force 2/3 days before test on most of my previous tx I have never had what I'm experiencing now. Trying to cling onto a glimmer of hope that this may be a good sign but not managing to keep my PMA going very well.  Just wanted to let you know you are not alone. Good luck for Mon.      Are yo doing another HPT or bloods?

Mikki - Good luck to you too.     This 2ww is a killer, you'd think I'd be used it now on the 7th time round after tx!!  

M


----------



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply  

Miki - it's never all over until your OTD - keep positive. I've read AF pains are a sign of early pregnancy and most people don't get spotting. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

M&M - you must be one amazingly strong lady to go through this horrendous 2ww 7 times - I have the utmost admiration and respect for you. I hope and pray this is your time      How funny that you are in exactly the same pattern as me - I do find that strangely reassuring! It's so hard to hold onto your PMA, but we can't give up. Let me know how you get on  

Sayin that, I'm still brown spotting today  I was going to test today so me and DH could spend the day together whatever the result, but am going to hang on until OTD tomorrow as not holding out any hope really after negative test on Thurs. I think it's probably just the cyclogest holding the witch at bay. 

But, I've already worked out when my next cycle would start, so we're talking about going on hols in Sept, which is making me feel a bit brighter. The key is to always have something in the diary to look forward too, so you can't dwell too much on the negative.

Love, hugs and PMA to you both  
Beeley x


----------

